# Getting a new GSD puppy :)



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow....they are stunning!!!! I, too, love the father's look...he has a magnificent head.

Congrats!!!! I'm sure Tucker and Tyson will love having a new little brother.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG...Dad is stunning! Mom's pretty, too. I love GSDs but I know they would run all over me. 

Can't wait to see pics of your pup when he's born.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, that is great news! Congrats! I cannot wait to see pictures of this little guy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What beautiful dogs! I'm sure the liter will be fabulous! Congratulations!!


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

VERY exciting news! 

Do you have a link to the pedigree? 

I am more familiar with working line pedigrees than showlines but I would love to see it.

SAR training is very demanding and requires such a specific temperament, good luck with your endeavors! A new puppy and a new training adventure await you! How exciting!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

elisabeth said:


> VERY exciting news!
> 
> Do you have a link to the pedigree?
> 
> ...


I do! 

This is dad's pedigree: Amigo von Mercurius - German shepherd dog

Here is mom's:
Sukee's Cassidy ll - German shepherd dog

We did SAR with our old GSD and we're really excited to get back into it! It takes so much time, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Both GORGEOUS dogs!! Im excited for you =)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We are very excited to have found a breeder and to be on the list for a pup, especially first on the list for a male. It was perfect timing. We were initially going to wait a lot longer before getting a new puppy, but everything seemed right, plus we will have the rest of the spring and all summer to prepare for a new puppy. We weren't even 100% sure if we would get another GSD, but we miss having one so much. They are such a great breed with so much personality. We fell in love the father's build and coloring, so we are hoping that we will end up with a puppy that's basically a clone of him. :bowl:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Love those dogs I did OB for my mother on hers. Very intelligent and fun to work with. Loved the way she would "talk" to me. She talked back to me quite a lot.

Kinda like my wife.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Matt. It looks like you have found a great breeder and beautiful mom and dad. I'm sure this puppy will be a great addition to your mini pack.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs! If your pup looks anything like the mom OR dad or somewhere in between it will be a beauty! Can't wait for your pup to arrive.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's great news - congratulations!
Sounds like you found a wonderful breeder. Mom and dad are just gorgeous. Mom reminds me a lot of my Gunner, and dad... wow! What a hunk!


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

How exciting! The parents are beautiful. Especially the Dad. That is one handsome looking dog! The wait is going to feel like forever, I am sure, but once that puppy is home it'll all be worth it!


----------

